# Help with Coralife PC light



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this.

I was trying to replace the bulbs on my 48" Coralife PC fixture, but when trying to remove the bulbs, I damaged the small wiring that are attached to the straight pins. Now 2 of the 4 lights don't work.

Can I get this fixed or is the whole unit toast?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

BSB


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

When you say you damaged the wiring can you be more specific?

And no you wont have to replace the unit. Best case scenario if it's wired similarly to a low end fluorescent you can pop the pin back in, worst case scenario you'll need a new wire and may need to saulder it into place.

Someone with very basic electronics can do this for you. I could do it if you supply all needed hardware and come to me, or Im sure others on this forum know electronics, failing that you might want to try a computer store with a high end repair section, whoever you take it to you'll have to make up some sort of contract with them on paper to make them immune to any kind of responsibility if they screw up and break it...

Take detailed pictures of everything, especially how the wire snapped, and where it connects and to what.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, the ballasts are toast. Unfortunately you can't get replacement CoraLife ballasts to wire in as they discontinued selling replacement ballasts from what I have heard. I'll further investigate that fact for you.

If that's the case, then you will have to get an equivalent electronic ballast. You can order through a lighting/electrical speciality shop an equivalent 55/65w E-ballast.

HTH


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> IME, the ballasts are toast. Unfortunately you can't get replacement CoraLife ballasts to wire in as they discontinued selling replacement ballasts from what I have heard. I'll further investigate that fact for you.
> 
> If that's the case, then you will have to get an equivalent electronic ballast. You can order through a lighting/electrical speciality shop an equivalent 55/65w E-ballast.
> 
> HTH


and if that IS the case, you might consider someone more competent than myself (cough) like wilson  to pop it all back together for ya


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I spoke to the manager @BA/YS as I have another client that needs 2 ballasts for his 4x55w CFL as he bought it there and they no longer sell replacement ballasts. I'll call Harold on Monday to double confirm.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

He's going to chat with one of his suppliers for us. Fingers crossed .


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the follow-up on this.

Any info would be greatly appreciated! 

Regards,

BSB


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...dropped the ball on this. 

Just spoke w/Harold @ Menagerie...hopefully he'll know by this Wed as they have been awaiting parts from CoraLife for quite some time.

Sry BSB.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

He's still waiting for information from CoraLife. For the time being, you can look into Fulham e-ballasts they will fit in the nook of the unit. For some reason, FireFox closes everytime I try to access the Canadian site from the www.fulham.com portal so I can't tell you which ballast to get.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's going to be some time before the CoraLife rep gets in touch as he's swamped with work. The increased work load is mainly due to the company being bought up by another larger company where they gave him a larger territory to cover.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Got the Java and Flash plug-ins for FF. Man I feel like a dolt.

The ballast you will need is the Fulham Workhorse5 that will fire 2x55w PC lamps. Ballast case size is H 1" x W 1.72" x L 8.5" so crack open the fixture and measure to double check that it will fit. You might have to shift the other ballasts around to accomodate the WH5 so check the cord length of the good ballasts.

HTH


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Um, WTAC, has anyone told you that you are awesome? 

Thanks for all your efforts.

Regards,

BSB


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

NP...just here to lend a hand in this kooky hobby. I have to thank Harold @ Menagerie for the info and pestering him about the CL ballast...LOL.

I forgot to mention that you might have to a speciality lighting supply outlet or if you know of an electrician, they can get them for you. If you have a difficult time let me know and I'll call in a few favours .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I was just thinking BSB...the ballast is going to cost you ~$50, new bulbs are ~$50ea @LFSs...so that's ~$150 to get it up and running again. Considering total cost of ownership in bulb replacement (when time is due or lamp failure), and light/watt consumed, I would recommend T5HOs.

Though your aquarium is 36" tall and you want to grow _Riccia_, you may want to consider T5HOs. Not knowing what your space is like around the aquarium, 6xT5's maybe an option if overall appearance is important, especially if your significant other has anything to say about it...I'll tell you mine does .

The tough part is finding LFSs that carry 6500K T5HOs. They will have to be special ordered and they haven't quite caught on in the FW area. In a few years when PC'c begin to lose their market demographic in favour of T5s, more bulb choices will be available.

Here are some options for you.

Complete fixtures:
http://www.reefperfection.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=195

If you are a handy DIY'er
Retrofits:
http://www.reefperfection.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=420

Bulbs:
http://www.reefperfection.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=203
http://www.reefperfection.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=218

HTH


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh if harold just got those HOT5 fixtures in he should definatly have the blubs.. They come in 10 000K, 6700k and a marine blub.  Hth! ^^


----------

